

Now you see me, now you don’t, face detection scripts - abyssknight
http://hackaday.com/2010/06/27/now-you-see-me-now-you-dont-face-detection-scripts/
Tetsu and myself were just posted to Hackaday for our famicam project. It's a face detection application written in Python using OpenCV. Every 15 minutes we snap a photo, detect the faces, and upload the results to twitter.
======
tetsu
sure, you could have multiple avatars. they would be chosen randomly, right
now, not cover up a particular person's face with a particular avatar. we
don't do any facial recognition yet. we'd have to train classifiers on our
faces to do that. thatd be kind of anti-privacy, but might be worth trying w/e

------
corq
will multiple avatars be possible for multiple faces? this is most excellent
work!

